# Wanted used ecdm



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I got a call the other day in regards to a used ECDM a friend was interested in purchasing.

We talked bikes for a bit and he decided that he would prefer a newer vertical shock style ECDM as opposed to the horizontal style unless it was a really incredible deal.

So if anyone has an ECDM for sale, 26 or 29, size would be 17/14 ish or possibly just a frame let me know, even if the size differs send the info.

Thanks
PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

You missed the used blue 17/16 ECDM in the showroom?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> You missed the used blue 17/16 ECDM in the showroom?


Send me some info and price, I'll run it by the guy.

PK


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

*Ventana on CL san diego*

If you are still looking, here is one on Craigslist in San Diego.
Ventana Tandem









Never mind for some reason I though you were looking for a Ventana.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks and still looking, passing this on to the person that wants one. Is this yours or just something you noticed.

Thanks
PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

stinkyWinky said:


> Ventana Tandem


On the one hand, we benefited from a used/cheap/CL ECdM listing, on the other hand the low resale prices make me sad for some reason. Someone grab that bike and get dirty with it!


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

PMK said:


> Is this yours or just something you noticed.


Not mine just saw it on craigslist. Not really in the market but I'm always looking at what's out there for sale. We are still having a lot of fun on the Cannondale if/when we have more time we might add a road tandem.

Stink


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine may be for sale soon...


----------



## sojoSTOKERsprite (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, i am really new to this lingo...Please, pray tell, what is the mysterious ECDM?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

El Conquistador de Montanas (Ventana's Full suspension tandem)


----------



## sojoSTOKERsprite (Dec 9, 2013)

ds2199 said:


> El Conquistador de Montanas (Ventana's Full suspension tandem)


Ha Ha! Now I know what the acronym is for the bike I own and ride!! LOL


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

sojoSTOKERsprite said:


> Ha Ha! Now I know what the acronym is for the bike I own and ride!! LOL


Just and easy way of being lazy when we post. You'll see it two ways All caps as super lazy I do, or as ECdM, which is likely most proper.

Did you post a photo(s) of your bike in the ECDM topic yet.

PK


----------

